#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-04
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-05
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
 * brobostigon returns.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-07
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-08
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> goodnight everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-09
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-07-05
<ianto> Numbskull_: Hello there
